# Selecting Wood to Stabilize



## NJ Mike (Oct 11, 2017)

All - Any tips on what type/condition of wood to look for to stabilize?  I tried Cactus Juice on some rotten cherry (well dried), but I think the cracks/nooks were too large for the juice to fill.  

Much thanks.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Oct 11, 2017)

NJ Mike said:


> All - Any tips on what type/condition of wood to look for to stabilize?  I tried Cactus Juice on some rotten cherry (well dried), but I think the cracks/nooks were too large for the juice to fill.
> 
> Much thanks.


I've done rotten cherry too, sometimes it takes a second or third trip through the process to get it solid. Try crosscuts in the spalted stuff.
Usually the wood I've treated is still firm but has lost weight from the decay, not much but noticeable. Anything soft enough to damage easily is a good target for Cactus juice.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 11, 2017)

The cactus juice won't "Fill" in the voids all it does is make the wood fibers stronger , it binds them with an polymer to strengthen the wood . If you want to fill voids you need to use a casting resin of some type .


----------



## robutacion (Oct 12, 2017)

ldb2000 said:


> *The cactus juice won't "Fill" in the voids* all it does is make the wood fibers stronger , it binds them with an polymer to strengthen the wood . If you want to fill voids you need to use a casting resin of some type .



Yes, I totally agree with that...!

I believe that allowing the wood to soak in the CJ for a least 6 hours after the pump has been turned off, is one of the most efficient ways to "saturate" the wood/blank and to prevent the CJ excess from draining away from the wood, wrapping each blank in foil paper without tears, it will keep most of the CJ in the blanks and therefore have a better chance to fill some of the smaller cracks.

Best of luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## NJ Mike (Oct 13, 2017)

Thank you all!  I think the voids were too big for the CJ.  I'll use all the tips - thanks so much.  Hmmm......casting.....maybe I'll convert my paint tank to a pressure pot......


----------



## SawdustHappy (Oct 22, 2017)

It all depends what you are looking for. I have had success with drift wood & CJ. Followed by then putting it through some casting resin. The results are crazy awesome!


----------



## NJ Mike (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice idea.  Thanks!  Gotta get to work on that pressure pot.....


----------

